# What's This



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2014)

I cruised a property today for cedar, and the land owner asked me to ID some of the trees near her house. I have a sort of hunch on this one but wasn't too sure - anyone have a strong guess?


----------



## TimR (Jun 5, 2014)

ash?


----------



## Drgam (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like Green Ash


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2014)

TimR said:


> ash?



It's on our short list - but what flavor? I never see ash leaves that wide down here.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2014)

Drgam said:


> Looks like Green Ash



If it is, those are the widest GA leaves I ever seen down here.


----------



## TimR (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll go with Texas Ash...but more of a guess...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2014)

TimR said:


> I'll go with Texas Ash...but more of a guess...



You might be on to something there.


----------



## Drgam (Jun 5, 2014)

The leaves are pretty big for Green Ash, look more the size of White Ash but I don't know if White is found in your area.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 5, 2014)

I was gonna say ash and that the leaves were big because it is down south. Not sure which one of the species it is but the insect damage from aphids is classic ash in my eyes. The bark also. I only know of 4 different ash species blue, green, white and black. the blue is very rare from what i understand so it may be it. The mountain ash isn't in the same group as the others even though it has the ash name. Leaves are totally different also.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If it is, those are the widest GA leaves I ever seen down here.



Everything's bigger in Texas.....cept the leprechauns.

Heh heh heh heh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 6, 2014)

Green ash has no hair on either side of the leaf and both sides are the same color. White ash has a dull underside with some hair. Red ash has hair on both sides of the leaf and also the twigs. Black ash has no stems on the leaflets, they connect directly to the stalk. Blue ash has winged twigs. A woodpecker taught me the above. He said the white is the best piece of ash he ever stuck his pecker in.Gary

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2014)

Gary could you please ask your pecker to do a flyby and ID the tree. Ask him to please leave the tree's cherry intact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

